# Lighting choice



## newpower (31 Mar 2013)

Hi all,

Newbie here and things seem to have changed since I last had a planted tank set up a mere 2 years ago.
I currently have an 80 litre, 60 cm long tank and 35 cm high, I have purchased a CO2 set up, substrate, rocks and some wood and all the other equipment needed. I will be filtering it externally with an Tetratec EX600.

I have a small 60 cm luminaire which I used on this tank previously, and has the older style 4 pin compact Interpet daylight tube at 24w. Now I was always under the impression that the lighting was the single most important thing to get a good carpet going and growing plants generally. However after browsing the forum here, I see that this may not be the case. 

So I am after some advice please. I had an All Ponds Solution T5 overhead lined up and at £65 I think it looks great value for money, BUT,  I have been reading a little bit about LED's in particular the TMC ones. To say I am confused is an understatement, I don't mind paying out for the best if needs be, but I hate wasting money and would rather get it right first time.

One other question, would it be advantageous for me to get a small powerhead in the tank for flow?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fish fodder (2 Apr 2013)

Hi,
Not a helpful reply I'm afraid but I am in the exact same predicament as you, same size tank, and wondering about the same two lighting options.... Any help for us  ?


----------



## tim (2 Apr 2013)

hi newpower, you may find your filter a little underpowered for your tank volume.10 x volume is recomended personally i would rater have more your filter can be supplemented with power heads, that way you can be sure to match the lighting requirements with co2 and nutrients. i am liking the look of the tmc leds especially with the controller giving options to lower intensity while you dial in your co2. worst mistake i have made wih this hobby is to add more light without being able to match that with co2/flow requirements. i have an aps luminare on the 90cm tank in my signature wasnt quite prepared for how much light those two little bulbs can push out. they are good value for money but i think the tmc leds are a longer term investment hope this helps.


----------



## foxfish (2 Apr 2013)

You wont find many bad things said about TMC LED lighting especially, as Tim says, with a controller added but, you will find both T5 & even T8 units work perfectly well as well!
I use a DIY combination of T5s & LEDs to get the effect & colour I like but you guys are right in thinking that bright light is not necessary & even not recommended!


----------



## newpower (2 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the reply tim, I am definitely going to get a powerhead, and will order one when I decide on which lights I will buy, I like the look of the Koralia nano pump, so will most likely get that.

As for the lights, the TMC LEDS do look a sensible long term investment and I think it is just a question of getting some reviews of fellow users. 

Also, where would you recommend I place the CO2 diffuser?  And how do the inline ones I have come across work?


----------



## newpower (2 Apr 2013)

Foxfish, would the 2 x24w APS luminare be too much for a tank of my size and what would the recommended TMC be?  It has all changed so much in the little time I was away from fishkeeping.


----------



## fish fodder (2 Apr 2013)

Are the growbeams (strips rather than tiles) good also?


----------



## tim (2 Apr 2013)

newpower said:


> Thanks for the reply tim, I am definitely going to get a powerhead, and will order one when I decide on which lights I will buy, I like the look of the Koralia nano pump, so will most likely get that.
> 
> As for the lights, the TMC LEDS do look a sensible long term investment and I think it is just a question of getting some reviews of fellow users.
> 
> Also, where would you recommend I place the CO2 diffuser? And how do the inline ones I have come across work?


 
 hi mate the inline diffusers go on either the in or outflow pipe of the filter (cut filter tube to attach) IME though if your filters are underpowered these are not so good at distributing co2 to the substrate another option is to place your diffuser under the power head which will push bubbles all around the tank (bubbles annoy some people) if you want to see the leds in action have a read through these two journals
George's TMC Signature -  new pics pg27 | UK Aquatic Plant Society
A New Adventure (pic overload!) | UK Aquatic Plant Society
they are both using the tmc tiles to great effect as foxfish stated though lower lighting seems to be the way forward, you could always set the tank up with the light you have get your co2 and flow dialled in then decide if you need more light or not.


----------



## foxfish (2 Apr 2013)

I would definitely not go above 2 watts per gallon or about 30 - 35 w in your case but if you can get the unit up high enough then 48 w might be OK?.  A single TMC tile that can be adjusted for height above the tank or with a controller would be cool!


----------



## newpower (2 Apr 2013)

One of these be sufficient?

	Tropical Marine | Lighting																							 | AquaRay/AquaGro GroBeam 1000 ND


----------



## greenink (2 Apr 2013)

I've switched from a 4 bulb aqualumi T5 luminaire to 2 TMC LED tiles on a 120 cm. (In 259 journal). 

Now getting algae within a week where I had none, with no other changes... So the LEDs are definitely more powerful than the luminaire. If you go for these you need to be able to adjust height. Think that's better than forking out for controller as spread is better and more even the higher you go, so ideally you want them as high as possible on 100% IMO.

In smaller 60cm tank have 2 T5s and one Grobeam 500 and that's very healthy (more so than bigger tank) despite neglect, puffer fish and terrible flow. (73 journal). 

We all know that a great tank can be grown easily and slowly under 2-3 T5 bulbs, and that this is more straightforward as it leaves more room for error in under-dosing CO2. 

But we're all impatient and like the twinkle of halide and LED. I wouldn't go back. Some things just feel like you want them!

So up to you: T5s will work for sure, but LEDs are shinier and NEW. But let's not pretend they make it easier.


----------



## greenink (2 Apr 2013)

Success equals - in this order:

High stable CO2 when lights on
Low enough light intensity for CO2 levels, 6 hours no more no less
High plant mass from day 1
High fert dosing (substrate or water column)
Feed fish sparingly and no mess
Big clean up crew: ottos + shrimp
Religious big 70%+ water changes at least once a week AFTER lights out
Fiddle only slowly and methodically

I think...


----------



## newpower (3 Apr 2013)

mikeappleby said:


> Success equals - in this order:
> 
> High stable CO2 when lights on
> Low enough light intensity for CO2 levels, 6 hours no more no less
> ...


 
Thanks Mike, I have just ordered an Koralia pump, and still debating on my light choice, but I may just change the bulb in the unit I have and as Tim says, then decide if I want to upgrade.


----------

